# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Deep oceans massively under-explored

## AquaticQuotient.com

A recent study conducted has concluded that the deep ocean - the largest biome by volume on earth - is poorly understood and vastly under-explored.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

